# Let me know what you think!



## scythemaxwell (Apr 21, 2010)

Good afternoon all! Please, check out my style at 

- :: be the next Razzamatazz girl :: - ^.^. If you like what i'm going for, editing/fashion/modelling/photography wise, please vote, or even just let me know 

Don't have to get the highest number of votes to be a contender as a finalist, so am going to try get as many as possible. Would really appreciate if anyone who likes fashion and being creative with it to give my photos a look and vote if you're a fan! You can vote every hour so please revisit too.

Thanks for the time for reading 

Scythe x


----------

